# Frog safe fertilizers?



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm wondering if there are fertilizers that are safe to use in my vivs.I know decaying matter to include frog poo provide necessary fertilzation but I find it hard for it to be adequate when dealing with my thumbnails.Think big tanks at least 40 gals and more like 60 gals with only a few(2 to 3) thumbnails.My tanks seem to keep getting bigger and the frog population in each tank is getting smaller.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I still think you'll be fine without fertilizer, even with smaller frogs and bigger tanks. You really don't want your plants to grow that much anyway. Then you have to do lots of trimming and maintenance. I have a 150 gallon tank and it definitely looks like a jungle. I'm about to have to do some serious trimming and removing of some plants. But to answer the question, I don't know of any that is safe. I have heard that Black Jungle sells one that is but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Black Jungle sells DynaGrow “Bloom” and DynaGrow “Grow”. I have used both, diluted per the instructions” (50 drops per gallon) in water flea cultures. Neither fertilizer seemed to cause any problems with the Daphnia or the snails. I’ve also used it in containers that held fish fry without noticing any problems. Will it hurt your frogs? I don’t think it will, but Black Jungle may have some experience with the stuff. If you talk to them about it, please let us know what they say. 

Personally I have to agree with back2eight. You shouldn’t need it. If you have a water feature you are looking for an algae/cyanobacteria bloom.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree, you prob won't need it. Besides, the tons of fruit flies that will eventually croak in you tank will be more than enough fertilizer.
Leaf litter will help tons too. Even if its dead leaves from your plants. I personally never throw out a dead leaf, I just pile them up in a corner of the tank and let them decompose. Sometimes I let them decompose where they stand.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

If it’s your epiphytes you’re concerned about, one idea is to draw some water from your drainage layer and water them with that. Drainage water should be chock full of nutrients. Be aware that it may be a little basic if you use LECA for a drainage layer. Some plants may not like basic water, mosses for example.

The above excludes Java Moss. I’ve grown that along with Caulerpa in a brackish water tank! :shock:


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I asked Mike and Rich at BJ this very question about a year ago. They said it's not a problem to use the DynaGro in frog tanks when used as directed. I bought some, but I'm just too lazy to remember to use it.

Ryan


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

use organic earth worm droppings. you can buy it at a garden store. very safe and works well.


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.vivaria.nl/vivaria/?get=product&menu=miscellaneousA&template=product_miscellaneous.xsl

Vivaria has some really nice fertilizer that I have been using for many years. You can find it here in the US at some of their distributors.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’d stay clear of the earth worm droppings unless you have a way of sterilizing them.


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

I forgot aboutthe fruit flies,what about bug populations introduced to help ammend then soil.For example using worms instead of castingsWhat about springtails,isopods?
Any other benificails bugs I can throw in.I bet the plants would love themselves some dead bugs.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Froggerboy, in all honesty, don't worry about the fertilizer. I've not used chemical ferts in any of my vivs that had frogs in them and the plants have done fine. Frog waste coupled with dead bugs and foliage will provide ample food for the plants.

You can add spring tails and isopods to your viv. They are the "clean up crew" of the viv and its nice to have them for that reason. I'm sure their shed exoskeletons and whatnot would provide some fert to your viv as well.


----------

